# Hypo pushed to hyper



## kgriess (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi!

I've posted on here a couple of times after being diagnosed as subclinical hypo last April. I also had a biopsy of a small nodule that was inconclusive...a follow-up ultrasound found another small nodule, so I viewed that as good news and the original one hadn't changed size. But, because of the nodule, my doc wanted to suppress my TSH as low as possible.

Drugs: I stepped up from 25mg generic Synthroid to 37.5 and finally to 50. The blood work last month after being on 50 showed my TSH level at .001 - the lowest it can be measured. At the time, I was still feeling OK, lots of energy, didn't need as much sleep and I felt a little "hyper" in personality. Also, I had noticed my heart rate was a lot faster and I didn't like that feeling - especially trying to go to sleep.

The doc cut me back to 5 days at 50, 2 days at 25. I started that, but then started having other symptoms and I'm just wondering if I'm going crazy or if anyone can offer some advice.

My heart rate was fast, as I said above, and I started having muscle tremors and a lack of coordination, and my hands have been tingling (slight pins/needles). Also, anxiety (and I'm an anxious person to being with). At work a couple of days, I had a hard time feeling like I was taking in enough air...not that I couldn't breathe, but just that I wasn't getting enough and that scared me.

I've backed off the meds but the muscle tremors and tingling hands are still there. Heart rate seems a bit better, though, and I'm sleeping better too.

Am I still having hyper symptoms? Or are these things unrelated? I'm just wondering if I'm connecting things I shouldn't.

We have a health fair at work next Monday - so they'll take my TSH levels at that point, otherwise I'm not due back to the Doc until Thanksgiving.

Thanks for any insight any of you can provide!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kgriess said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've posted on here a couple of times after being diagnosed as subclinical hypo last April. I also had a biopsy of a small nodule that was inconclusive...a follow-up ultrasound found another small nodule, so I viewed that as good news and the original one hadn't changed size. But, because of the nodule, my doc wanted to suppress my TSH as low as possible.
> 
> ...


Hi there! Good to see you again!! Well; only a FREE T4 & FREE T3 test along with your TSH would be telling. If you are hyperthyroid, your FREE T3 which is your active hormone would be extremely high. The FREE T4 maybe. Depends on how fast it is converting.

Another possible cause for your symptoms could be low ferritin.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

When was your last visit to your doctor? Has your doctor "ever" run the FREE T3 and FREE T4 for you?

Understanding thyroid lab tests.....http://www.amarillomed.com/howto


----------



## kgriess (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Andros!

I have not been tested for Ferritin...I will look into that. I have been tested for free T3 & T4. Here's my original labs back from April before treatment:

T4, free: 0.8 (range: 0.8 - 1.8)
T3, free: 243 (range: 230 - 420)
Thyroglobulin antibodies: <20 (range: <20)
Thyroid peroxidase antibodies: <10 (range: <35)

I don't know if he tested for those levels on September 14, which was the last time I had bloodwork. I only got the TSH number, the nurse/receptionist keeps telling me I can have copies of labs and to remind her when I come in next. (why can't doctors use email???) Maybe I should call back.

The weird thing is, I have had tingling hands before and I was diagnosed with low vitamin D last year. I'm on maintenance D now (after taking mega doses for 3 months) and actually increased the amount last week when all this started again. There's so many things that cause muscle weakness/spasms/tingling...I was grasping at the cause being hyper since that seems like the most recent thing that I've had. Then the anxious person in me just hopes it isn't something worse like MS!

Anyway, the muscles tremors continue...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kgriess said:


> Hi Andros!
> 
> I have not been tested for Ferritin...I will look into that. I have been tested for free T3 & T4. Here's my original labs back from April before treatment:
> 
> ...


Where was your TSH when you had the above labs?

Yes; do check your ferritin and if that is not the key, consider electrolyte depletion also.

If your thyroid panel is not just in the right place for you, it is possible to suffer from peripheral neuropathy. This is metabolic problem, after all.

http://www.suite101.com/content/thyroid-disease-and-neuropathy-symptoms-a140669


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

kgriess said:


> Hi Andros!
> 
> I have not been tested for Ferritin...I will look into that. I have been tested for free T3 & T4. Here's my original labs back from April before treatment:
> 
> ...


Our numbers are quite similar and I get muscle tremors too all the time. It's one of my biggest complaints. Feels like my thighs, calves and stomach muscles are vibrating and when it happens, it makes my legs really weak and overall really crummy feeling. I always thought that was from my high TSI or the hyper side of Hashi's.


----------



## kgriess (Jun 30, 2010)

Andros - thank you for the link, it's good to know that it is probably related to my thyroid. I didn't realize that it could cause this kind of neuropathy.

My original TSH levels were 4.68 when those other April results were taken. It's since gone down to 1.8, then .8, then .001. The tingling appeared again recently - after the .001 results and my visit a month ago.

Sounds like I need to find the right balance and talk to my doctor. I really, really didn't like how my heart felt at .001. I would lay in bed trying to go to sleep and it would beat so fast that it actually started me worrying and panicking, which only increased it. That's how different it was compared to how it used to be. Different is OK, but that was just too fast, different.

Thanks, nasdaqphil, for letting me know I'm not the only one who feels like this. Even at work I feel jerky/spasmy/uncoordinated. Sometimes tongue-twisted!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kgriess said:


> Andros - thank you for the link, it's good to know that it is probably related to my thyroid. I didn't realize that it could cause this kind of neuropathy.
> 
> My original TSH levels were 4.68 when those other April results were taken. It's since gone down to 1.8, then .8, then .001. The tingling appeared again recently - after the .001 results and my visit a month ago.
> 
> ...


You are welcome. It may benefit to see the doctor sooner for labs and such.

Really, you can have TSH suppressed and not be hyper. We keep mine at 0.03 all the time and as long as the FREE T3 is in the right place which is above mid-range, I feel great. No palps, sleep well, no tremors etc..

Tongue twisted I know all to well.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

With all three levels low and in how the Frees are relating to each other, something else might be going on such as adrenal fatigue. It is recommended to correct the adrenals first then go on to correct thyroid levels. Also could be Cushing's Syndrome or prescription drugs. Some doctors mistakenly interpret the low TSH with low FTs to mean pituitary trouble.
How is your temperature? Average or low and very unstable??

Other problems could be allergies, hormonal imbalance (ED) and/or yeast, which can be confusing and needs thorough evaluation to determine source of the (your) problem.

Just things for you and doctor to ponder. But unless you have them checked out and corrected where deemed necessary, you will never feel better.

Good luck!


----------

